# In need of a "walk around" camera



## Virgil Quick (Mar 6, 2014)

My wife and I travel on a regular basis and, of course, photography is an important part of our excursions. At this time I am using a 1D-X, which I absolutely love, but there are times when the weight, appearance and size of this camera make it impractical and/or unsafe to carry. For those reasons I am looking for another camera or body that would be more practical to take when the 1D-X would not be appropriate.

Image quality is a major consideration.

I sure would appreciate some suggestions on what might be an acceptable addition to my travel equipment.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 6, 2014)

Virgil Quick said:


> My wife and I travel on a regular basis and, of course, photography is an important part of our excursions. At this time I am using a 1D-X, which I absolutely love, but there are times when the weight, appearance and size of this camera make it impractical and/or unsafe to carry. For those reasons I am looking for another camera or body that would be more practical to take when the 1D-X would not be appropriate.
> 
> Image quality is a major consideration.
> 
> I sure would appreciate some suggestions on what might be an acceptable addition to my travel equipment.



6D seems appropriate.


----------



## Lesmen27 (Mar 6, 2014)

Canon EOS M, so you can use your lenses


----------



## dstppy (Mar 6, 2014)

What's the price range?


----------



## Virgil Quick (Mar 6, 2014)

I would probably like to stay at $1,500 or below for the body.


----------



## slclick (Mar 6, 2014)

6D


----------



## quod (Mar 6, 2014)

I use a Fuji X100S. The image quality is excellent (6400 ISO is usable, no AA filter), it is small enough to fit in a jacket pocket, and it doesn't draw attention like a DSLR.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Mar 6, 2014)

I have the 6D and love it, but it comes with the weight/size of a DSLR (and lenses). 

I also have a G1X. I can say this... I've hiked to the top of mountains with it and never noticed it on my hip (in a case logic pouch). It takes very decent photos for a compact - sensor is larger than four-thirds. Is the autofocus fast like a DSLR? no, but don't believe the naysayers either. I've never, other than trying to photograph an eagle in flight, had an issue not getting fast-enough focus acquisition. The only real drawback to the G1X is that it has no ability to do macro. None. Sure, you can get a 250 closeup ring or can set the camera to its "macro" mode, but in plain terms, both of those suck as far as getting decent macro. It does landscapes, portraits, and any other "broadly-normal" vacation photos very well. 

If I were to buy another camera in the near term for travel/size/weight considerations... I might try the newer G-series cameras (G12, G15, G16 or the G1X). I haven't had a chance to see the G1X mark II in person, so I can't comment on it... but the specs look like a slight improvement over the G1X - mainly on the lens.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 6, 2014)

X100s. Full feature set, great IQ, compact, no extras needed on the go other than a couple batteries.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 6, 2014)

Canon 6D still seems a bit big to carry around. Not only is the size of the body, but the lenses that go with it. In this sense, 70D also allows smaller lenses and image quality is very good, if you do not need night shots without flash and without tripod.


----------



## rs (Mar 6, 2014)

6D and 40/2.8


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 6, 2014)

Although the 6D with a pancake would be great, it doesn't necessarily give the all around best tool for trips where you will potentially encounter many varying shooting scenarios. If you go with an all in one like the x100s or RX1, you get a leaf shutter. On the x100s, you also have a built-in ND filter to go with it. Stuck needing to take a portrait of someone at noon on a sunny day? No prob, switch on the ND, onboard flash on, sync at 1/1000th and you can still shoot wide open. 

Also, a true silent mode also comes in very handy in many situations.

Putting those things aside, a 6D with pancake still doesn't get anywhere close to the compactness of the x100s.


----------



## jcns (Mar 6, 2014)

have you considered the 5DC? Really cheap nowadays and if it gets stolen or you get robbed you won't feel like crying.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 6, 2014)

You don't say which lenses you're using on the 1D but I guess they're pretty big, so you're not going tomgain a great deal by travelling with large lenses on a smaller body. 

However you say that photography is an important part of your excursions, and you're a 1Dx user so I guess you really want something that is as close to the 1Dx but much smaller - the 6D. I apologise now to all those who have just raised an eyebrow at me mentioning '6D close to 1Dx' in the same sentence. 

With the 6D you'd need small lenses to capitalise on it's size: the 24-70 IS is a very good match for the camera; lenses like the cheap 40 pancake are excellent enough to satisfy any 1Dx user. 

The other small FF alternative that's compatable with EF lenses is the Sony a7r. 

If you didn't want to purchase smaller, lighter Canon lenses, assuming you haven't already got any suitable, and were prepared to go for a camera with a smaller sensor then there are a miriad of options. 

I guess I'm thinking that for anyone used to handling a 1 series the 6D + lightweight lens is gonna seem tiny.


JohnDizzo15 said:


> X100s. Full feature set, great IQ, compact, no extras needed on the go other than a couple batteries.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Mar 6, 2014)

Leica M


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 6, 2014)

Regarding size and appearance, a DSLR is a DSLR regardless of whether it has a built-in vertical grip. Part of the OP's concern is with appearance/safety. There is no such thing as an inconspicuous DSLR other than maybe, just maybe the SL1 (with a pancake).

X100s also satisfies this need as it just looks like an old rangefinder that is much smaller than any existing DSLR today.


----------



## TeT (Mar 6, 2014)

SL1 with the EFS 15 85 is the minimum (for DSLR)... but probably 1/2 the size of what you are using and will give great IQ. Not FF 1DX but in the hands of a good photographer it will produce quality stuff.
Considerations would be low light (lens) / higher shutter speeds (body)


----------



## cnardo (Mar 6, 2014)

SL1 for sure... you can use any of your lenses, it has a view finder (EOS M does not..awful in daylight)... it has familiar controls, easier to hold than the M, with a pancake lens on it, it is hardly noticeable, can sits on your belt in a small case. I have both SL1 and EOS M... and I always go to the SL1! No contest.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 6, 2014)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Regarding size and appearance, a DSLR is a DSLR regardless of whether it has a built-in vertical grip. Part of the OP's concern is with appearance/safety. There is no such thing as an inconspicuous DSLR other than maybe, just maybe the SL1 (with a pancake).
> 
> X100s also satisfies this need as it just looks like an old rangefinder that is much smaller than any existing DSLR today.



Apologies, I didn't intend to quote you in my first post. Must have touched something I shouldn't 

However, quoting this post, I very much doubt if a 6D with pancake would attract more unwanted attention than a 100D. If this was the case the best bet might be a £350 1200D and just hand it over rather than a £900 X100. 

My reason for recommending a Canon DSLR is that the DSLR is still by far the most versatile camera you can buy as long as you're not wanting something you can put in your pocket - which I don't think the OP is necessarily requesting.


----------



## Twostones (Mar 7, 2014)

I use a variety of cameras for walk around use. When I have no theft concerns and want to use my EF Canon lenses and need weather sealing I use my 7D without a grip. If I want to be less obvious I use a Canon G16. I would love to own a Fuji X100s but I find it could be limiting with a fixed focal length lens. I have rangefinders and for some reason they seem to be dust magnets especially in the focus system. Maybe someday Canon will come out with a weather sealed rangefinder? On occasion I shoot film with an old Canon rangefinder. I also shoot film with a Canon Elan 7NE. All Canon EF lenses work beautifully on the 7NE camera. Because it is not a digital it is lighter than the 7D and is not such a theft target.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Mar 7, 2014)

If I was looking for a travel camera, I would seriously look into the fuji X series camera. As I rarely use long teles while travelling, a rangefinder type camera seems interesting. If you are really a slr guy, you may be interested in the X-T1. It has a huge EVF that is reported to be a pleasure to use. If I recall correctly, these are also weather sealed for what it is worth...

I've also heard about a new fully sealed (as underwater capable) nikon J series interchangeable lens camera. I know these usually are small sensor, but waterproof might prove to make the sacrifice worth it depending on what kind of travelling you are into.

Since we are in a canon forum, that G1X would also be on my list I guess...


----------



## pwp (Mar 7, 2014)

If you don't mind APS-C then check out the remarkable Canon SL1 (aka 100D). Also reluctant to haul around 1-Series bodies in non-work or important personal projects, I've found the crazy light SL-1 fits the bill perfectly. I have the surprisingly good EF-S 15-85is bolted to it most of the time, and of course it takes your regular EF lenses. This is now my go-to travel/walkabout camera. After a string of disappointing high-end compacts, I've finally nailed it. It's so good I even take it on jobs sometimes if I need a lightweight third body. 

The SL-1 has all the obvious advantages of being a DSLR (it's the world's smallest APS-C DSLR), plus it takes your current glass, has menus that you'll be instantly familiar with and is genuinely good fun to use. Of course file quality will not be up to your 1Dx or 5D3 files, but really, it's one of Canon's more interesting and relevant releases in the past 12 months. 

-pw


----------



## eml58 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sony a7r, Zeis 35f/2.8 + Zeiss 24-70f/4.

Small, light weight, excellent 36MP back up Camera.

I use this now to back up my 1Dx, has almost replaced my 5DMK III, only drawback is small selection of Lenses, so I use the Metabones Adaptor & my Canon Lenses when I need to.

4fps is the only other drawback if your wanting to shoot Fast Action.


----------



## quod (Mar 7, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> My reason for recommending a Canon DSLR is that the DSLR is still by far the most versatile camera you can buy as long as you're not wanting something you can put in your pocket - which I don't think the OP is necessarily requesting.


The X100S has a leaf shutter, a flash that adds perfect fill, a built-in ND filter, much cleaner shadows than my 5D3, optical viewfinder + EVF, etc. It's very versatile, and in ways that my Canon DSLRs cannot match. It's not just about size, but it beats my DSLRs in that area too. Both are great, but for different reasons.


----------



## DanielW (Mar 7, 2014)

quod said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > My reason for recommending a Canon DSLR is that the DSLR is still by far the most versatile camera you can buy as long as you're not wanting something you can put in your pocket - which I don't think the OP is necessarily requesting.
> ...



What do you think of the x100s' AF, quod? Do you think it's fast enough for chasing a toddler around the house? (I'm not considering true action shots; for that I'll stick with my DSLR.)
Thanks!
Daniel


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Twostones.
I understand your thinking but then I understand cameras, do you really think the average dip s#%t scumbag thief would know the difference even when he has it in his hands?
Just a thought! 

Cheers Graham.



Twostones said:


> All Canon EF lenses work beautifully on the 7NE camera. Because it is not a digital it is lighter than the 7D and is not such a theft target.


----------



## Zv (Mar 7, 2014)

To OP - if IQ is priority then you might be only left with a few expensive options such as the Sony A7 / A7r + 24-70 f/4 lens or a Sony RX1. 

Moving down a category into APS-C will give you a lot more options such as the excellent Fuji X series cameras or even the Sony a6000 which is coming soon. 

If you are prepared to put up with the slow AF of the EOS M it too can provide a cheaper alternative to the above plus you can use some existing glass via adaptor (though for portability you'll want the native M lenses). 

Moving one class lower into RX100 territory could be a solution. Looks like a compact camera. Very discreet. Packs a punch. 

Then I guess there's mft such as Olympus Pen. 

If it was me and I had that budget it would be between an RX1 or X100s. Very simple fixed lens solution with great IQ.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 7, 2014)

Zv said:


> To OP - if IQ is priority then you might be only left with a few expensive options such as the Sony A7 / A7r + 24-70 f/4 lens or a Sony RX1.
> 
> Moving down a category into APS-C will give you a lot more options such as the excellent Fuji X series cameras or even the Sony a6000 which is coming soon.
> 
> ...



I have an rx100 I use for underwater photography. It is a phenomenal little camera.


----------



## winglet (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm pretty much in your exact situation, shoot with a 1DX and 5D2 backup. Job is traveling by definition. The camera that never leaves my flight bag is the X100S. It's a joy to shoot with. I'll take the SLR with whatever lenses I need for a specific shoot, and the Fuji can't begin to replace it in those situations. But for a walkaround? Awesomeness.

Fuji IS the new Leica! 8)

http://zackarias.com/for-photographers/gear-gadgets/fuji-x100s-review-a-camera-walks-into-a-bar/


----------



## quod (Mar 7, 2014)

DanielW said:


> What do you think of the x100s' AF, quod? Do you think it's fast enough for chasing a toddler around the house? (I'm not considering true action shots; for that I'll stick with my DSLR.)
> Thanks!
> Daniel


No, the X100S does not have a speedy AF system. It's really great at some things, but that's not one of them. That said, anyone else with an X100S want to chime in on this?


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Mar 7, 2014)

quod said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of the x100s' AF, quod? Do you think it's fast enough for chasing a toddler around the house? (I'm not considering true action shots; for that I'll stick with my DSLR.)
> ...



I wouldn't shoot sports with it. But for toddlers, perfectly sufficient. It's what I'm shooting most of the time with mine


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Mar 7, 2014)

In your current setup there are three components: body, lenses and bits and pieces. All are large, heave an take a lot of space. You need to shrink all of these. I assume that for travel you would like to have reasonably large range of focal lenghts - say from 24 to 200 mm. In FF DSLR this means 24-70 + 70-200 zooms i.e. nearly 2 kg of extra weight. Add your FF body, all filters, cleaning kit, lens bags, gear bag. etc and it is 5 kg all up.

My suggestion for your would be to look at Sony RX10. This is an all-in-one with an excellent 1" sensor, wonderful Zeiss zoom of 24-200 equivalent focal length, fixed 2.8 aperture and has very good EVF, so it is not hopeless in full sun as e.g. EOS M is. It is also fully weather sealed.

This is a new design and it has amazing reviews. Also extremely good at video. I do not use any bag for the camera. Just drop it into a zip-lock plastic bag and keep it in your day backpack with your jumper and water bottle.

Ah, and fits well into your budget. In fact, you could stretch you budget a little bit and add another 1" sensor camera to this kit - the fully pocketable Sony RX100 II, as the camera for your wife. Very discreet.
between the two you are covered for shooting anything except for fast sports.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 7, 2014)

I do not see any point in getting another DSLR. If I wanted a light weight option I would probably go for the Sony RX 100 II or wait for III to come out (won't be that long now). An alternative of course if that Lumia Camera phone thing, but I have not looked at it properly.

I am hearing very good things from multiple people about the Sony A7R, but for me the sheer size of the RX100 II (or III whenever it comes out) would probably make me choose the latter.


----------



## Stewart Sy (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a full range of Canon's lenses, from the 15mm fish to the 500f4L, but on a recent trip to Disneyland, I brought my Sony NEX-6 and the 18-105 E-mount as my main lens and I also had the 16mm pancake lens with the fisheye adapter. I also have the Speedbooster adapter so I can use (and have) my Canon lenses. The 85mm f1.8 is a great walkabout portrait lens. The NEX-6 has dropped significantly in price since the release of the A6000.

S.


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Specs and early reviews of the new Fuji X-T1 look very promising. I got a chance to play with this camera at a local store. The camera is well built with weather sealing and the EVF is nice. It is small, but not too small. Attach the 18-55 fuji kit lens, which is great by all reviews, and you would have a great walk around set up.


----------



## skullyspice (Mar 7, 2014)

the new Fuji X-T1 all the way


----------



## eml58 (Mar 7, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Sony a7r, Zeis 35f/2.8 + Zeiss 24-70f/4.
> 
> Small, light weight, excellent 36MP back up Camera.
> 
> ...


OOps, just read about the "light leak" on the a7/a7r, haven't noticed it in mine but from reports it pretty well affects all the a7/a7r units produced and Sony have owned up quite quickly that it is an issue & they are working to resolve it, another Camera that will need to be shipped back to the Manufacturer.

Leaks light through the Lens Connection Flange on the body during longer exposures.

What is with these Camera producers today, D800 Focus issues, D600 Shutter problems, 5DMK III "light leak" issue, 1Dx AF motor Lubrication issue, none of them seem to be able to get a Camera Body to Market that doesn't present a major issue within a few months, not new of course, I am still the proud owner of the 1Ds MK III, that Camera almost drove me to take up knitting.


----------



## Zv (Mar 7, 2014)

RickSpringfield said:


> My vote is a 7D with a 24-105. You get the durability you need and a comfortable range + a familiar feel and high FPS when needed. The IQ is there provided your not shooting 50% of the time in a dark bar. Put a rapid strap on it and go sans case.



This is an interesting thread in terms of what we think of as a "travel" camera. To me having a 7D and 24-105 I would say that it's not that travel friendly. It's big and heavy plus 24mm isn't wide enough for me. So I'd have to take my 17-40 too. I think there wouldn't be much of a difference in "discreetness" between a 1Dx and 7D. Yes it's smaller but overall they're both bulky. In a dodgy area theives will easily make you out with your 7D. Maybe another DSLR is not the answer. Sounds like OP wants something pocketable. 

Either go small or go with what you have. No point in buying something halfway.


----------



## gw2424 (Mar 7, 2014)

Its been suggested but I add my vote to the Sony RX1...It's full frame (24 megapixels) so it does great with image quality as is important to you. Not good for anything sporty because of the 35/2 lens but for most shooting it would do great. Of course it hits your budget constraint but I'm sure it would do the job. The rx100 is another great option though.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 7, 2014)

quod said:


> No, the X100S does not have a speedy AF system. It's really great at some things, but that's not one of them. That said, anyone else with an X100S want to chime in on this?



I've got an X-E1, a two year old and a four year old (and another one due in six weeks). The X-E1 has slightly worse AF capabilities than the x100s, but I have no hesitation bringing it instead of a DSLR on family trips (in fact, it has essentially replaced my other cameras for everything except sports and wildlife). Sure, my Canon's will get AF faster nearly all of the time, whereas the X-E1 is slower (and I've got a 60mm lens that is v-e-r-y slow), but the X-E1's AF speed is still more than adequate. The x100s is said to be better. The X-t1 is significantly better (especially if you are using focus tracking).


----------



## Camerajunqie (Mar 7, 2014)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned the T4i or T5i. I know that they are crop camera's but they work well with all canon lens including the 40mm and other STM lengths. I travel with mine instead of my 7d. Usually attach the 40 but sometimes the 17-55 or 24-105. I'll even bring the 135 with my 1.4 teleconverter for longer shots. Can't complain about photos or weight.


----------



## mustafa (Mar 7, 2014)

I've tried the G1X Mk II, and it will be my walkround camera as soon as I can get one.


----------



## pedro (Mar 7, 2014)

1Dx? ...duck and cover...


----------



## robbinzo (Mar 7, 2014)

skullyspice said:


> the new Fuji X-T1 all the way


+1

The view finder is massive for such a small camera and is very good for manual focus with twin screens for peaking at detail.


----------



## slclick (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, tried the M and realized I truly love a viewfinder. Held the SL1 with a variety of lenses and it just wasn't my cup of ergonomics. (I really love having a joystick) So since I would like a mini me of the 7D/5D3 I guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## Harry Muff (Mar 7, 2014)

X100s


----------



## alexturton (Mar 7, 2014)

if you're after a compact. RX100 is a fantastic camera.

I used it as backup for my 5d3 and sometimes (when looking at the images in lightroom) I question which are the 5d3 images and which are rx100.

AF, IQ and colour rendition is sublime on RX100. 

Caveat: Crap at the long end of the zoom though.


----------



## Mpyre_skptc (Mar 7, 2014)

A couple of posters have mentioned the Fuji X100s. Sounds perfect, excellent IQ and very easy to carry and tuck away. If you're put off by the idea of a fixed 35mm FOV, you could go for the Fuji X-E2.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 7, 2014)

Since this is a Canon blog, I'd recommend the G15 - recently quite nicely discounted and still widely available.
Before Canon abandons this segment the G series, the S90/95/100 are excellent, small, versatile offerings for
most things other than sports. If you're opposed to saving the cash, the new Leica C looks good and I will
probably replace my DLux with one soon. For me, the ultimate "walking around" camera is the Leica M with a 
35mm lens - but it's a little out of the budget here.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 7, 2014)

Virgil Quick said:


> My wife and I travel on a regular basis and, of course, photography is an important part of our excursions. At this time I am using a 1D-X, which I absolutely love, but there are times when the weight, appearance and size of this camera make it impractical and/or unsafe to carry. For those reasons I am looking for another camera or body that would be more practical to take when the 1D-X would not be appropriate.
> 
> Image quality is a major consideration.
> 
> I sure would appreciate some suggestions on what might be an acceptable addition to my travel equipment.



If you want image quality at least as good as you're getting from your 1Dx, want to be able to stick with Canon lenses, and don't need fast autofocus, I would recommend a Sony A7/7r (plus several spare batteries) + metabones adapter (or forget the adapter and buy the two native primes, which are small and light by Canon standards - the remarkable resolution and sharpness of A7r + 55mm 1.8 allow for heavy cropping and may allow you to forego anything longer - and provide much faster focusing). I doubt anything as small comes close to the image quality such a combination produces (few bigger cameras do either, for that matter). 

If APS-C will do, the SL1 has excellent image quality by APS-C standards, and if you only take the smaller Canon lenses with you it should be pretty inconspicuous. Since you already own Canon lenses, unless they're all big I don't see much point in trying another brand for APS-C. (I seem to be in a tiny minority in not being impressed by the image quality generated by Fuji's X sensors, though maybe the newest one will be better.)

If you want small + light + inconspicuous and the ability to change lenses, and don't need FF quality, one of the better Micro 43 bodies (esp. Olympus OM-Ds, with their excellent IBIS) seems by far the best option to me; compared to even most APS-C lenses many of their lenses seem almost weightless, many of the lenses are excellent, and the image quality compares favorably with APS-C.

If you want something that will literally fit in a pocket, the Sony RX100ii (or whatever the latest one is) is probably the best.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 7, 2014)

I have and highly recommend the Sony RX100.
Small weight and size, relatively large sensor. I carry this little camera almost everywhere.

What I want to buy, next step larger and heavier- but still smaller then a 1 or 5D is the
Fuji X100s.


----------

